# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  I wanna put on 30 pounds !?!

## sandman1441

i wanna put on 30 pounds in 1 month and one month only.
im on a cycle of test-c and anadrol 100mg ED.
i wanna put on 30 pounds in 1 month is it possible yes its possible no doubt but i m 180lbs right now and i wanna be 210lbs by the end of this cycle to prepare my self for my cutting cycle in december.

1:morning,4 scoops of WG banana, apple,3 whole eggs suck down 3 more in a glass
2:chicken breast,tuna sandwitch,salad,hand full of almonds with peanut butter,
3:chicken breast sandwitch with white bread 
4:2 chicken breast,brown rice,apple grapes banana 
5:bowl of pasta 4 scoops of WG,banana

i wanna know if this will work to do so the weight gainer says right on it that i will put on a pound a day and the anadrol will put on like 0.5 or a pound a day as well so would this work out good yes or no,im asking because i have never put on this much weight in such a short period of time,thanks for your time on the replys.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

To put on 30lbs in one month woupd require a calorie surplus of 3500 calories per day

That would mean u would need to eat around 7or8000 calories per day!

If you gain 30lbs in one month most will be fat and water

Why such an unachevable goal?

----------


## baseline_9

I dnt kno ur history but at 180 running anadrol is a bit OTT

----------


## sandman1441

im taking 8 scoops of weight gainer a day so thats 2000 cals alone and my food cal intake is around 2500 so roughly 5000 calories a day.
hows it unachievable ? you put on half a pound or a pound a day with the anadrol 100Mg ED, and the weight gainer alone says you'll put on a pound a day so i don't understand how its such an unachievable goal.
it looks like if im going the rate im going ill put it on no problem dont you think ?!? im very curious.
the main reason why i wanna put on that 30 pound is because ill look bigger and it will prepare me for my cutting cycle in December 210lbs is a solid weight

----------


## sandman1441

23
6'0
180
bf 14 or 15 
how is anadrol at 180 over the top ?

----------


## scotty51312

Re think those goals man. 100mg of drol at 23? WOW. People who know what they're doing with AAS don't expect to gain 30lbs in 3 months on AAS. They're super happy gaining a solid 15 and keeping 10 after PCT. You're diet shouldn't be 5kcal at 180lbs. i didn't eat that much when i was bulking at 220. Baseline is probably saying its over the top because drol wouldn't be the first compound anyone should consider when trying to bulk. You could bulk just fine on a newbie cycle of test. Better yet you could probably bulk up too around at least 205 naturally over a little time and maintain the same bodyfat

----------


## tembe

hahah rethink them fast

----------


## sandman1441

lol whats so bad about 100mg of drol at 23 ... didn't know there was an age limit to damage your liver :s ive gotten blood done everythings fine with my body so the doctor says its not like im taking it for 3 months im taking it for 1 month as recommend i did 50mg for 2 weeks and now 100mg for the last 2,maybe a solid 10 of all muscle im talking about muscle and fat... mostly fat because fat turns into muscle so that will be good for when i start my cutting cycle as long as my body fat stays the same,the point of an anadrol and test cycle is to (bulk) if i didn't want to "bulk" i wouldn't do anadrol no one would...
but the point im trying to get across is that can i put on that 30 pounds in 1 month when the weight gainer says ill be putting on a pound a day and drol puts on like 0.5 to a pound... so thats like 1.5 to 2 pounds a day all depending :S with a cal intake of 5000 
is it possible! even tho you lose half of the weight you urned from the drol but still could you do it 

and the reason why ppl post things like thing is to get info on stuff from ppl with a little bit for experience for obviously im going to take your advice into consideration and listen to what you have to say.. i just wanna know if it can be done and how long it would take

----------


## baseline_9

U dont seem to want our advise!

Ur not going to listen are you, just follow the back of your weight gainer pack LOL

Just do what u want, i cant be bothered

----------


## sandman1441

> U dont seem to want our advise!
> 
> Ur not going to listen are you, just follow the back of your weight gainer pack LOL
> 
> Just do what u want, i cant be bothered


LMFAO! thats howls i just posted this to get advice on if i could do it or if i could not do it,
and if there is a way i could put on 30 pounds in 1 month,obvious from what your saying its near impossible! so there is no way in hell i could put on 30 pounds in 1 month what about a month and a half ? like give me something i could follow threw on

----------


## baseline_9

Ur not going to gain 30lbs of muscle in one month

You should not be running drol IMO

You have room to grow naturally

And ur diet sucks, sorry

Go throught this diet forum and read through peoples bulking threads, find ones that have good feedback tho

Then repost ur diet, i would also advise that u drop that drol as you dont need it, its verry harsh for a beginer and at 180lbs you have things like eating to worrie about

Good luck

----------


## sandman1441

> Ur not going to gain 30lbs of muscle in one month
> 
> You should not be running drol IMO
> 
> You have room to grow naturally
> 
> And ur diet sucks, sorry
> 
> Go throught this diet forum and read through peoples bulking threads, find ones that have good feedback tho
> ...


see thats all i wanted to know thanks for the advice you were much help

----------


## gbrice75

> Ur not going to gain 30lbs of muscle in one month
> 
> You should not be running drol IMO
> 
> You have room to grow naturally
> 
> And ur diet sucks, sorry
> 
> Go throught this diet forum and read through peoples bulking threads, find ones that have good feedback tho
> ...


I agree 100%. The diet is pretty bad, 2000 calories from WG is crap, don't expect to see any gains on that.

30lbs of muscle in a month is physiologically impossible. 30lbs of WEIGHT is possible, but as stated above most will be water and fat. 

Set a realistic goal, get your workout and especially diet in check, forget AAS for now, and come up with a real gameplan. Post it up when it's all together and we'll help you sort it out.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

:Bbhanging:

----------


## Times Roman

15 lbs on a cycle is pretty dang good for me, but even then, that is NOT over a 30 day period. But if I do another cycle within the correct amount of time, I won't be able to gain another 15 lbs. Maybe only 5 or ten, in addition to the original 15. with each successive cycle, the overall weight gain is marginally reduced.

eat more, crap less, and maybe put some sand in your pockets.

not sure what else you can do for that much weight gain in such a very short period of time?

----------


## sandman1441

> I agree 100%. The diet is pretty bad, 2000 calories from WG is crap, don't expect to see any gains on that.
> 
> 30lbs of muscle in a month is physiologically impossible. 30lbs of WEIGHT is possible, but as stated above most will be water and fat. 
> 
> Set a realistic goal, get your workout and especially diet in check, forget AAS for now, and come up with a real gameplan. Post it up when it's all together and we'll help you sort it out.


yeah i forgot to say the only reason why im taking the weight gainer is because i started work this week and the weight gainer is to make up for the calories that ill be missing...... lmfao putting on 30lbs of muscle in one month is impossible i know that already.. as i said in the post im talking more fat then muscle and i was looking for a solid answer as if it could be done !

----------


## gbrice75

> yeah i forgot to say the only reason why im taking the weight gainer is because i started work this week and the weight gainer is to make up for the calories that ill be missing...... lmfao putting on 30lbs of muscle in one month is impossible i know that already.. as i said in the post im talking more fat then muscle and i was looking for a solid answer as if it could be done !


I understand the work situation, but most of us here do work and find a way. I along with 90% of the people here cook in bulk over the weekend, store everything portioned out in tupperware, and bring it with us. When there's a will, there's a way.

As for 30lbs, it's beyond me why anybody would want to put on 30lbs regardless of the composition of that weight. What would be the point? Put on 30lbs, 5lbs of which will be muscle, the other 25lbs will be fat, and then cut so you're a few lbs heavier? Sounds like a waste of time to me. You can add 5lbs cleanly in a month.

----------


## sandman1441

> I understand the work situation, but most of us here do work and find a way. I along with 90% of the people here cook in bulk over the weekend, store everything portioned out in tupperware, and bring it with us. When there's a will, there's a way.
> 
> As for 30lbs, it's beyond me why anybody would want to put on 30lbs regardless of the composition of that weight. What would be the point? Put on 30lbs, 5lbs of which will be muscle, the other 25lbs will be fat, and then cut so you're a few lbs heavier? Sounds like a waste of time to me. You can add 5lbs cleanly in a month.


i already thought of the tupperware idea thats inevitable but i cant do it with the job im doing,25lbs of fat sounds kinda dumb but fat turns into muscle im just looking for size but im going to rearrange my diet a little when i get back from the gym tonight and add and remove some things

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

what the ****. a cycle is ususually what like 12 weeks? people are astonished when people make 30 pound + gains man thats 3 months... on a hell of a lot of gear and daily training still maintaining a huge calorie intake per day... i think you should rethink because its not about doing anything to get that 30 lbs its how bad your body is going to take the cal increase and how impossible it is which indeed is 100% while being semi healthy

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> i wanna put on 30 pounds in 1 month and one month only.
> im on a cycle of test-c and anadrol 100mg ED.
> i wanna put on 30 pounds in 1 month is it possible yes its possible no doubt but i m 180lbs right now and i wanna be 210lbs by the end of this cycle to prepare my self for my cutting cycle in december.
> 
> 1:morning,4 scoops of WG banana, apple,3 whole eggs suck down 3 more in a glass
> 2:chicken breast,tuna sandwitch,salad,hand full of almonds with peanut butter,
> 3:chicken breast sandwitch with white bread 
> 4:2 chicken breast,brown rice,apple grapes banana 
> 5:bowl of pasta 4 scoops of WG,banana
> ...


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437216

Enough said, end of thread, buh-bye.

----------


## sandman1441

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437216
> 
> Enough said, end of thread, buh-bye.


thanks, this was a good read

----------


## baseline_9

> i already thought of the tupperware idea thats inevitable but i cant do it with the job im doing,25lbs of fat sounds kinda dumb *but fat turns into muscle* im just looking for size but im going to rearrange my diet a little when i get back from the gym tonight and add and remove some things


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

I wish that were true

----------


## scotty51312

:Haha:  :Haha: ^^ and all this time i've spent on a treadmill and on cutting diets, i never knew that fat turns into muscle damn i shoulda kept it

----------


## gbrice75

> fat turns into muscle


Dude, no offense but this statement alone shows that you have ALOT to learn. 




> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437216
> 
> Enough said, end of thread, buh-bye.


Agreed, nice HP.

----------


## Vargue

You can put on 30 pounds in a month but its gonna be 90% shit weight and then once you stop your cycle you will loose it all so good luck.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

What is wrong with you guys?

You can't tell from meal 1 alone that this dude is a troll and trying to be a funny cat?

It's a joke. Kill the thread. 

Naive beatches. He's effing with all of you.

----------


## afslc

take there advice, especially from gbrice or baseline, they helped me a great deal my diet.

----------


## V-ROID

Holy stretchmarks! 30lbs of what?

----------


## gbrice75

> What is wrong with you guys?
> 
> You can't tell from meal 1 alone that this dude is a troll and trying to be a funny cat?
> 
> It's a joke. Kill the thread. 
> 
> Naive beatches. He's effing with all of you.


Heh, I don't think so LB. Sadly, I believe it's real.

----------

